
Tech Talent for 21st century Government [pdf] - vr00n
https://ourpublicservice.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/Tech-Talent-for-21st-Century-Government.pdf
======
vr00n
I've been in tech for the past 14 years in roles ranging from DevOps, Software
Development, Solution architecting, Data Science and now Sales. Been working
in startups for 6 years.

The covid crisis has generally made me bearish about the economy in general
and got me thinking about improving government services using tech but have
always been skeptical of joining government because of certain latent fears:

1\. That people with tenure would block necessary change. 2\. Dealing with
young & restless engineers bickering about a most optimal tech stack that ends
up creating hodge-podge spaghetti and not serve desired outcomes. 3\.
Designers who over-impose aesthetics and create super smooth swipes that
sacrifice function.

I came across this document that identifies 10 competencies for government to
attract tech talent:

What do you think?

1\. Tech-informed decision-making 2\. Security 3\. Data governance and use 4\.
Human-centered design 5\. Product management 6\. DevOps and site reliability
engineering 7\. Modern stack software development 8\. Technology procurement
9\. Institutional innovation and change management 10\. Emerging technologies

